# Well...



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

I've about cleaned everything that needs to be cleaned in the house...Christmas decorations went up today and the 16 year old gave me his approval...

It's been about over a month since she has moved out and I have invited her back to spend Christmas Eve hare as a family, first time all 3 of our children, her and I have a chance to be togther since last sumer, needless to say since she moved out...as of now, it's a go...

Already, I'm a nervous wreck...I want things to go well, but I want her to know that I'm good with/without her...but better with her...

I've got specail presents already for the kids, and for her...Christmas can't get here soon enough!!!


----------

